# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Minh Hằng “khẳng định” sự xinh đẹp trong ca khúc mới

## superman

*Minh H**ằ**ng “kh**ẳ**ng đ**ị**nh” s**ự** xinh đ**ẹ**p trong ca khúc m**ớ**i*


*Đây là ca khúc m**ớ**i nh**ấ**t "Beautiful Girl" c**ủ**a ch**ị** í!*
Trong khi ca khúc *C**ơ**n m**ư**a nh**ỏ* vẫn còn đang khiến các fan vô cùng thích thú thì mới đây, *Minh H**ằ**ng*đã tiếp tục tung ra thêm một sản phẩm dành tặng cho tất cả khán giả của mình – bài hát *Beautiful Girl (Cô gái xinh đ**ẹ**p)*.




Với ca khúc mới toanh này, *Minh H**ằng* trở lại với phong cách âm nhạc sôi động và hiện đại quen thuộc. Còn nội dung của _Beautiful Girl_ xoay quanh sự xinh đẹp, quyến rũ của một cô gái trước người mình yêu. Đây hứa hẹn sẽ là một bài hát mà khi biểu diễn, *Minh H**ằng* sẽ tiếp tục phát huy tối đa khả năng vũ đạo và lợi thế ngoại hình nóng bỏng của mình.


Được biết, hiện tại *Minh H**ằ**ng* đang trong thời gian hoàn thành album vol.2 của mình và dự kiến sẽ ra mắt khán giả vào cuối năm nay. Album lần này *Minh H**ằ**ng* sẽ có một sứ “lột xác” hoàn toàn vì kết hợp cùng một ekip mới.
Trong lúc chờ đợi, hãy cùng thưởng thức *Beautiful Girl* và ngắm những hình ảnh mới nhất của *MinhH**ằ**ng* trong hậu trường quay _C__ả__m nh__ậ__n âm nh__ạ__c_ tâm sự về quá trình quay clip của mình nhé!


Các tin khác:
choi game
mang thai 
mang thai thang thu 5 
suc khoe ba bau

----------

